# Rescue puppy behaviour getting worse??



## Kez (Mar 8, 2016)

So I am very new to this game - I had dogs all my life growing up but now I've adopted my own little (not that little) English Staffordshire terrier / pointer mix puppy (four months old) I am realising a lot of hard work went into making my family pets so perfectly behaved, and not mine!

We've had her three days and she's already picking up on house training (no accidents today!), sit and fetch. She's also super happy and affectionate towards anyone who comes into the home. Because she's just been spayed and because she isn't fully vaccinated yet we're not spending as much energy on walks etc. as she really needs, and I don't know if it's boredom or if she's feeling more relaxed or what but her behaviour is getting progressively more difficult - what prompted me to write this was after two nights of going willingly to bed in the small room next to mine and sleeping the whole night through she is now crying and refusing to sleep anywhere but curled up with me on the sofa. She's also starting to yip and whine after a couple of days' total quiet. I'm working hard on ignoring bad behaviour and rewarding good, but what do you think - is this just going to get worse? Is it a bad sign she's acting up more or is it a sign of her getting more confident around us? More importantly, how do I nip it in the bud?

My partner works nights and sleeps most of the day (when he's not being lavished in puppy kisses) so I could do with some moral (and practical) support!

All tips appreciated!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think a lot of it is probably due to the recent surgery. She's uncomfortable and not getting the daily activity she needs.

I wouldn't worry about it too much. This too, shall pass.


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, it could be attributed with the surgery and her being uncomfortable. But, remember you have only had her for 3 days. Everything is brand new, she still getting used to you and the house and her environment - she is scared. And since there's a new cute fluff ball in the house, you want to give her attention and make sure she is following the rules, so maybe that's why she is upset when you leave right now. Once she has become used to everything, things will change. Once she matures, things will change. She's testing the rules and your boundaries. You all will get used to each other soon enough


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd say she's still learning the rules and testing boundaries. Don't give in to what she wants; be consistent. It will pay off in the end.


----------



## Kez (Mar 8, 2016)

A few days later and she seems to be responding pretty well to her new home and the new rules, getting a little less clingy too. That said she did just nibble on the computer in my lap then conk out on my feet because I wasn't paying her any attention... Thanks for the tips and support!


----------

